# Turbo Tax and Uber



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

How come when Turbo Tax says getting info from Uber, after about a minute, it says there is no tax info. I've seen the tax info on uber.com so not sure what is going on.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Scott Thatcher said:


> How come when Turbo Tax says getting info from Uber, after about a minute, it says there is no tax info. I've seen the tax info on uber.com so not sure what is going on.


It might mean there is no 1099-K or 1099M info to download. Uber's third party payers have decided to follow the law and not issue 1099-K's to anyone making less than $20,000. Did you make less than 20K?


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> It might mean there is no 1099-K or 1099M info to download. Uber's third party payers have decided to follow the law and not issue 1099-K's to anyone making less than $20,000. Did you make less than 20K?


$3733.87


----------

